# Good prices on cake rings?



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm looking to buy several cake rings (about 12 or so), 8-10 inches in diameter by about 2-3 inches tall. Does anyone have any suggestions about where I can find some at fairly reasonable prices? The key words here are "reasonable prices". I find a lot of sources for cake rings, but man they are pricey.....
Any info you have is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

look on e-bay, how much are you willing to spend? I have a bunch around here somewhere I could help you out with.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

If I could find 12 of them for around 75 bucks I'd be happy.:lips:
No luck on eBay yet.......


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Chefpeon,

Here is a link http://www.abestkitchen.com/store/cake-rings.html
7.35 each new it's a bit above the 75.00 but thought I'd let you know.

Joan


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I saw on bakedeco.com they have used 10" rings $6 for 60 at the moment as well.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, thanks for those links!
10 bucks for a 10 inch ring ain't bad......compared to 25 and over for new!
I just wish they had 8's and 6's too.....

I had to send a question to the "a best kitchen" people.....they list the height of the rings and the prices, but there's no info on diameters anywhere! If you look at the photo accompanying the product description, it SEEMS as though you can get three rings for $9.15, but that CAN'T be right.....:crazy:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

There are six on e-bay right now. 2 dollars each.


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is a site you might try. Ive ordered form them before and they were great. cooksdream.com


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey, just so you know, chefpeon--
I just returned from the food show in NY, and asked around, but nothing in your price range. I have my eye out.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Rat!
I found the listings and they're now on my watch list.....thanks for the detective work!!!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A cake ring is NOT rocket science, It is a strip of s/s or aluminum welded or riveted in a round shape. I strongly suggest that you check out the Baker's supply houses in your area for commercial rings, and I'm very sure you will find what you're looking for and at the right price


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, exactly! Which is why I find the prices so freaking outrageous. 
If I knew how to weld and had some stainless steel or aluminum strips hangin' around, I'd make 'em myself.
Nearest used bakery equipment places are two hours away from me.
I may make a trip to the city soon.....but I'm watching some online 
auctions too.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Well it seems that you are a professional cake person so I hesitate to offer this suggestion because I don't know exactly what you will be using them for (decorated cakes just not my thing but I am in awe of those who do do them). When I was in France the kitchen i was working in used springform pans (without the bottom) in the same way that I had used cake rings previously. There never seemed to be a problem and I didn't notice a difference. I mention spring form pans because I am always finding them at used thrift stores and rummage sales. I collect them and throw away the bottoms. They work perfectly for most round cakes, layered w/ or w/o acetate based decorations. 

Another option is to check with a local welder (or voc-tech) school to see if you can commission them at your price. Regardless they always seem like a pretty sound investment, so if you have to bite it, pay the price, and then don't step on them.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow! Great ideas! I see a lot of springform pans at garage sales too....I never use 'em for cheesecakes....in fact I never use springform pans at all.....now I finally can! The voc-tech idea is great too......I have connections there, since I sit on a local advisory board for a local school....
thanks a lot!!!!:roll:


----------



## sugarlove (Jul 30, 2006)

I read on another forum I think it was chef2chef, anyways, the pastry chef stated she purchase stainless steel exhaust pipes used for RV or other large trucks in various diameters from a muffler shop and had them cut down to the height she needed. Going this route saved her a lot of money. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

I have some new rings for sale, I bought them and never used them. I have 9-10"for $15 each, 9-8" for $12 each and 9-6" for $8 all plus shipping.

I am going to be listing them on ebay next week, so if you are interested LMK


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

How tall are they?


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

3" high


I was putting an ad on craigslist for them right now, then I remembered this post, so if you are interested email me ASAP at [email protected] dot com


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Still a bit pricey for me......yeah, I'm uber-cheap.....:roll:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Still more 10 x 2 inch posted on e-bay.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Size matters! 2 inches ain't big enough for me.....
I need them at least 3 inches high! Now if I could find some smaller diameter ones, like 8's and 6's.......!


----------



## mizshelli (Feb 28, 2007)

Not wanting to sound stupid, but what in the world do you use cake rings for? I have never heard of this as much baking as I do! I feel a little old now.......


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I use cake rings to make mousse filled cakes, and cakes that have a decorative wrap of patterned joconde sponge around the side (although
it's also a good idea to line the ring with acetate when you use joconde,
or the pattern can come off on the ring). You can make mousse filled
cakes in a cake pan too, but for me, pans aren't high enough (they are only
2 inches deep). The cake rings I have (now, thanks to Rat!) are three inches high, so I can build rather tall mousse filled cakes in them, and the cakes are easy to remove from the rings, since of course, they are bottomless.:look:


----------

